# I need a hug (lady things)



## Chikky (Nov 24, 2008)

Really, I'm mostly typing to distract myself, heh. 

I'm sitting here, crying because I am having such bad cramps. I've mentioned before that I suffer from endometriosis, tilted uterus, and ovarian cysts (among other things non-gyno related). 

I'm actually on the pill constantly, skipping the last week, so I never have a period. Though it doesn't work, and I still get cramps throughout the month and once every three months I breakthrough. Which is where I am now. No medicine helps me. No hot baths or hot compresses or massage... nothing. I am unable to walk, take my breath away in pain. My legs shake, my back hurts... I can't take it anymore! 

I just had a laparoscopy just over a year ago, so my doctor didn't want to do another one yet, and I know it's only two weeks every three months or so, but I can't take this anymore!! (Though it's better than before the pill, when I had these cramps for three weeks a month. Yes. Two weeks before I started and all during.) 

I'm frustrated and hurting so badly and I just am crying. And I'm not a crier. 

*needs hugs*


----------



## silverbelle282 (Nov 24, 2008)




----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 24, 2008)

I feel your pain...and though this may sound stupid it really does work...I have been doing this for two years at the advice of my doctor...1-2 full days before your actual period starts ...Take 2 Ibuprofen (sp) every 4 hrs religiously...until your cycle starts and then 2 every 6 hours after it starts...It not only has shortened my period to 2-3 days but the cramping is completely gone....I am not on any type of BC.  The only down side for me...The Ibuprofen makes me go to the bathroom a bit more than normal.

Try this next time...and see if it helps


----------



## Chikky (Nov 24, 2008)

I'll try... Though I never know now when it's going to start. It just kinda... does at some point in the second or third month (the two week before thing stopped with the pill). My doctor actually said I could take four advil at a time, but it still doesn't help. 

Is advil different than Ibuprofen? I'm so bad at that stuff. Thanks, though, I'll give it a try. Really, at this point, I'd try about anything!! 

Thanks again, guys.


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 24, 2008)

No it's the same...Yes I used to take 3-4 at a time too...But the constant 3-4 hours non interrupted has worked miracles for me...Not sure why but it has been a lifesaver...I used to be crippled in pain and bleed so heavily if I even stood up I was soaked


----------



## vocaltest (Nov 24, 2008)

Ah man, I feel your pain... I don't miss it. 
Is co-codomol or codeine available to buy from pharmacys in the USA? I remember my mum saying that it wasn't or something. When I used to get horrendous period pains I would take Nurofen Plus which is Ibuprofen & Co-codomol together... absolute lifesaver. And I agree with Tish, I used to do that & it does help it


----------



## Holy Rapture (Nov 24, 2008)

A hug is all I can give you right now ... Sry, but hope you're feelin somewhat better now .. Take care


----------



## Moxy (Nov 24, 2008)

I hope you feel better soon!!!


----------



## rbella (Nov 24, 2008)

I'm so sorry.  I suffer from endo and take birth control continuously for it, so I feel your pain.  It is disabling at times.  If it makes you feel any better, they say that usually the pain is adverse in relation to the severity of the lesions.  So, most people who have major pain tend to have fewer lesions (based on patient studies).  However, those suffering don't really care when it hurts so bad.  

I had to go to a specialist and found out that I had it wrapped around my bowel and that was what was causing me so much pain.  If you go to a typical gynecologist, they will usually just scope the female parts and not look at the bowel.  Next time you go in for a scope, find a reproductive endocrinologist who specializes in this.  They will bring a gastroenterologist into surgery with them for the bowel.  It's also important to go to a specialist after you've had the first scope b/c further scopes can cause a lot of scarring and it's important to go to someone who deals with that frequently and a regular gyno does not.

Also, don't skip your pills!! And take TISH's advice, that does help.

I'm so sorry your dealing with this, feel free to pm me anytime if you need help.


----------



## FiestyFemme (Nov 24, 2008)

Massive (hugs) seriously. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I suffer from endometriosis too, and I've been on the pill continuously for like 8 years now. 
Thankfully, it really helps, as in my cramps are at the worst uncomfortable, but it's taken years to get to this point. I used to cry because the pain was so terrible, and I'd literally spend days in the bed.
I'm sorry yours is so terrible... I remember those days all too well.


----------



## sharkbytes (Nov 24, 2008)

I'm so sorry! *hugs* I hope you feel better very soon.


----------



## NutMeg (Nov 24, 2008)

I send you a giant hug too. My only suggestion is that when I get migraines or any other kind of debilitating pain for whatever reason, I find that if I wait until I'm in terrible pain before I start medicating nothing works. And if I keep taking more and more, it won't kick in until after all the pain has gone and then I'm loopy from all the drugs. The key is to start before the pain sets in. I know you were saying that there isn't a really predictable pattern for you, but are there any warning signs that it's about to hit you? If so, start dosing up then and you might find that the pain killers are far more effective.


----------



## gitts (Nov 24, 2008)

Many Many HUGS!


----------



## l1onqueen (Nov 25, 2008)

*hugs* I know how you feel, I'm going through the same thing.  I have two ovarian cysts now. I had an operative hysterscopy last december to remove a growth, it was benign thank God, but today I stood up at my desk and just started gushing! OB appt in the am! I cant think of anything specific to help with cramps besides the old skool heating pad.  I hope everything works out for you, good luck.  

p.s. If I take one more BC pill I am going to chop someones head off, the hormones have me all psychotic, and hairy too


----------



## AngelBunny (Nov 25, 2008)

First of all .... HUGE hugs to you ... that is so rough to deal with and still try to live life day to day!

I have ovarian cysts and have had several removed, and the cramps can be completely debilitating.  I actually had one burst during the last few months of my second pregnancy and my OB freaked out!  

The only thing that I have ever tried to take the edge of is an OTC drug called Percogesic.  It isn't advertised, and I am not really sure why it is different but it is the only thing I have ever taken that makes the cramps livable ... and it works for my migraines too.  

The only weird side effect is that sometimes I have a really fuzzy memory of the days that I am on it.  If they are really bad I take two Percogesic and one Vicodin.  There is probably nothing you can do short of Morphine to make them stop completely, but that at least takes the edge off where I can function so it might help you too!


----------



## TamiChoi (Nov 25, 2008)

ugh, i know how that is. hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Chikky (Nov 25, 2008)

Thank you, thank you all. 

So, here's an update. I called my gyno and I'm going in next Monday morning to talk with him. They pulled my chart, and it's  been over a year since my last ultrasound and such, and over a year since the last surgery. She said 'Let's take a look at your chart... Oh. You had it pretty good.' 

I'm like, 'Yeah'. 

So, I'll have to talk with him, and she said, make some decisions on what I want to do to treat it. I guess it also depends on if the cysts have come back or not, also. She said they need to see if I'm 'reproductive' and deciding on treatment will mean I have to think of if I want kids, or if I even can (I don't ovulate right. I do it while menstruating.)... So, yeah. We'll see on Monday, I guess. 

 Quote:

  I had to go to a specialist and found out that I had it wrapped around my bowel and that was what was causing me so much pain. If you go to a typical gynecologist, they will usually just scope the female parts and not look at the bowel. Next time you go in for a scope, find a reproductive endocrinologist who specializes in this. They will bring a gastroenterologist into surgery with them for the bowel. It's also important to go to a specialist after you've had the first scope b/c further scopes can cause a lot of scarring and it's important to go to someone who deals with that frequently and a regular gyno does not.  
 
Yeah, mine had originally actually moved my stomach, got on it and stuck it to the side of my body somehow. Thanks for the info; I do have a gastroenterologist already, because I have a few other medical issues (paralyzed stomach muscles) but that's a good thought. 

I'm not sure how happy I am that I have to make these decisions just yet, heh,  but we'll see how it goes! 

...Plus, I'm kinda iffy on how to tell my BF about this. I want to tell him I have a doctor's appointment, but am on the fence about TMI. Maybe he'd rather not know, hehe.

PS - Am I wrong (or being hormonally emotional) that I'm kinda upset about all this? I sort of want to cry, but I hate to cry near the BF... I'm stubborn that way, and other people have so much worse than I do...


----------



## jollystuikie (Nov 25, 2008)

Many Many HUGS!


----------



## rbella (Nov 25, 2008)

I'm so sorry this happening to you.  I'm sending you lots of hugs and good vibes.  I really do hope you feel better soon.  Keep us updated!!


----------



## Lauren1981 (Nov 25, 2008)

:hea  rt2:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















:k  isses:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







HOPE YOU FEEL BETTER SOON!!!!!


----------



## User93 (Nov 25, 2008)

Take care there! On my 1st days of period, I suffer from hard cramps too.. I feel dizzy, everything is blurry, and tat pain down there is so bad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I can relate so just.. HUGS! It will be ok!


----------



## pianohno (Nov 25, 2008)

Ah someone who feels my pain ! I went on the pill because my cramps where so bad I just cried haha ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







My remedy ? Get a huge hot chocolate , browse the MAC website and plan your next haul - always cheers me up ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hope you feel better soon ! xoxoxo


----------



## ab5inth7 (Nov 25, 2008)

*hug*
*hug*
*hug*
*hug*
<3


----------



## xsnowwhite (Nov 25, 2008)

aw I feel your pain! Feel better soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 One time I was in so much pain and I freaking did not know I was even supposed to get my period and I was on an airplane and it hurt so bad I was crying...I agree about trying ibuprofen, that helps.


----------



## FlashBang (Nov 25, 2008)

God and I whined about my occassional cramps, Im glad I dont have to go through that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Why is it us girls get the short end of the stick all the time? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Well....at least we can wear make-up and wear killer shoes, oh wait, some guys can too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oooh Chikky, you like the Last Unicorn too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I looooove that film. Sorry, just reading your sig.


----------



## Chikky (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks again. I'll definitely keep everyone updated. My doctor's appointment is Monday, though I think this will just be a consultation. More tests will soon follow, I think. 

I'm really embarrassed to talk about this with my SO. I told him I had an appointment, though, and he got all worried, but I kinda didn't say what for, and said we'd 'see how it went'.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Cause, you know, they said I'd have to make some decisions, like... for treatment. About kids and whatnot, if I am indeed 'reproductive'. And that's kinda... I dunno! I'm embarrassed about it; I think because I used to be so totally 'tell everything' and I think I kinda freaked him out, haha. I would like to know what 'stage' of endo I am, though. I didn't realize there were different stages. Just, like, crappy, crappier and most definitely crappy.


----------



## kittykit (Nov 27, 2008)

*hugs*hugs*

I suffer from bad cramp every month... my doctor prescribed me Ponstan and they helps a lot but I prefer not to take any medication is the cramp isn't that bad.


----------



## Chikky (Dec 1, 2008)

So, here are my options: 

I can either have another laparoscopy, or I can take shots to go into menopause for 6 months. 

I don't know what to do. I have another appointment on Wednesday to have an ultrasound to make sure the cysts haven't come back. 

I don't know what to do.


----------



## clslvr6spd (Dec 1, 2008)

Aww  **HUGS**!!! 
I just now stumbled across this thread. I am having the same issue, I just had my ultrasound last week & I am waiting for my gyno to call me back about the results. I just want to know NOW! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I hope things work out for you baby doll! I will be thinking of you!


----------



## Chikky (Dec 1, 2008)

Thanks. *hugs*  And good luck; the waiting is the worst. 

You know, my OBGYN told me 'Whatever you do, do not go home and google this! (the Lupron)'

So, of course, I did. 

It kinda scares me. I'm not worried about pregnancy (I mean, I don't even know if it's a viable thing anyhow, but I'm not planning on it)... But 6 months of menopause? It scares me. More than surgery; I've had that. I'm more afraid that they'll get in there and see nothing treatable surgery-wise. Plus, I don't want another scar... (I know it sounds vain... I just have four medical ones now, and I'm starting to get a bit self-concious about them now.) And what if they have to really cut me?? Someone I work with went in for laparoscopy and they had to end up really cutting her open. 

I just want to cry and I'm embarrassed to tell my SO, but at the same time I just want to see him. And I'll have to tell him via IM tonight because I can't just ignore him when he asks what happened. 

I wish I knew how he'd react to 'girly' type things. I cant wait for Wednesday. I just want to know and decide.


----------



## NutMeg (Dec 1, 2008)

Is there any way you can bank your eggs in case something goes wrong? Man, I wish I could give you a giant hug, that is a huge decision to have to make. 






ETA: I think you should explain things to your SO. If he's a halfway decent guy he'll just be there for you. You should be able to lean on him right now, not worry about how he's going to react. You have nothing to be embarrassed about, you have a health condition. Don't be ashamed of that.


----------



## Chikky (Dec 2, 2008)

Well, I told him.

I'm usually not so... worried about TMI, but with him I am. I guess I'm afraid of what he'll think of me. Differently, or whatever. So I kinda flat out asked. He said as long as it doesn't involve blood he's fine, heh! 

And I kinda made a fool of myself by saying a few times that I was sorry, to which he said not to be... and I said that he probably didn't want to know. To which he replied: 'Of course I want to know'.

Which made me feel so much better. I wanted to cry and hug him right then. It made me feel so good.


----------



## NutMeg (Dec 2, 2008)

I'm glad it went well, and that he's being supportive. Right now you should be able to just focus on your health and the decisions you have to make.


----------



## yodagirl (Dec 2, 2008)

Sending you tons of hugs! Hope you get to feeling 100% really soon


----------



## supastar99 (Dec 3, 2008)

i just found this thread and i go through the same thing as you other girls. my period pain is so bad that i cant even go to work or uni because i can barely walk without screaming (ive also almost passed out before because of this). its kinda unpredictable as well so taking things like ponstan doesnt work properly. im going to see a doctor again because its really bad. hope it gets better for you and dont worry coz im sure you will be fine xoxo


----------



## Chikky (Dec 4, 2008)

So, here it is:

I have another cyst, also now. 

They want to do another laparoscopy, to just get rid of it all. Or I could kinda wait and see if the cyst shrinks, but the endo will still be there. 

I really don't know what to do. I really dont want another laparoscopy. They want to do it in TWO DAYS or on the 19th, so Christmas I'll be laid up.

Would you have it done? Or no?

EDIT - I'd really decided to wait, based on gut feeling, but I'm already spotting AGAIN. I've had one day of not in about 2 and a half weeks...

EDIT 2 - I'm going in tomorrow for a laparoscopy... I'm so upset I just want to cry.


----------



## Chikky (Dec 5, 2008)

I had my laparoscopy today. I actually feel really good right now! So I'm relaxing and whatnot tonight.


----------



## AngelBunny (Dec 5, 2008)

I am glad you are recovering ok and am sorry that you are dealing with it.  Hopefully you will find a way to control it that doesn't make you resort to further surgeries ... but I am glad that you have taken care of it for now


----------



## NutMeg (Dec 6, 2008)




----------

